# PCD to MI



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

JimD1 said:


> You don't mention prior experience in this area but within 2 hours of leaving the PC you will be in the Alleghanies.


Actually you will be in the Appalachians, the Alleghanies are further much north.


----------



## bluejay_el (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey Diesel Powel, JimD1 and GeorgeT (and anyone else from NC/SC)

So my current PCD schedule is on 11/08. But since my car is actually arriving in the US earlier than anticipated, PC allowed me to reschedule my delivery at an earlier date (thanks Jonathan!). Since all Fridays before 11/08 have been fully booked, my other option is to have the delivery is either on Oct 17th , 24th or 31st, which are Thursdays. I really don't want to be out from work for two days but my next deciding factor would be fall foliage and temperature

Being from the Carolinas, which do you think would be the best date to see the foliage, Oct 17th , 24th, 31st or should i stick with Nov 8th?


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

bluejay_el said:


> Hey Diesel Powel, JimD1 and GeorgeT (and anyone else from NC/SC)
> 
> So my current PCD schedule is on 11/08. But since my car is actually arriving in the US earlier than anticipated, PC allowed me to reschedule my delivery at an earlier date (thanks Jonathan!). Since all Fridays before 11/08 have been fully booked, my other option is to have the delivery is either on Oct 17th , 24th or 31st, which are Thursdays. I really don't want to be out from work for two days but my next deciding factor would be fall foliage and temperature
> 
> Being from the Carolinas, which do you think would be the best date to see the foliage, Oct 17th , 24th, 31st or should i stick with Nov 8th?


The date range for peak colors can vary. You'll see colors either one of those dates. However, I suggest referring to the URLs in my prior response on Sept. 9th to track the fall colors more accurately.


----------

